# Having trouble with TPT website.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

When i try to go there it say


> The requested document was not found on this server. Web Server at plantedtank.net


Can anyone else get on or is it just me?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Having trouble with plantedtank.net website.*

i think is down. I get the same thing.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Having trouble with plantedtank.net website.*

Same...I think it's been down since last night.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Having trouble with plantedtank.net website.*

Yea they said it on planted tank forum. some server switch. i think its back maybe at wedsnday evening


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Having trouble with plantedtank.net website.*



will5 said:


> When i try to go there it say
> 
> Can anyone else get on or is it just me?


You broke it!:shock: 
I'm tellin' :bounce:


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Having trouble with plantedtank.net website.*



mikenas102 said:


> You broke it!:shock:
> I'm tellin' :bounce:


 ound: Thanks i really needed a laugh.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Having trouble with plantedtank.net website.*

sucks, I thought it said something about being back up by 11am CST or something... In the middle of selling plants to someone, so I hope it's back up soon.
I never found it exceptionally slow, but apparently they're moving to a faster server.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Having trouble with plantedtank.net website.*



ringram said:


> sucks, I thought it said something about being back up by 11am CST or something... In the middle of selling plants to someone, so I hope it's back up soon.
> I never found it exceptionally slow, but apparently they're moving to a faster server.


I have found it to be slower lately.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe they're getting closer. The error code has changed from a "404 Error" to "HTTP 500 Website is under maintenance".


----------

